# pop up down spout emitters



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Anyone have the pop up down spout rain emitters? I was thinking of putting some in this summer so that I can get ride of my spout extensions and so I can route rain water where I want it to go. My concern is that with the amount of snow that we get in the winter that there may be some back up and freezing issues in the winter. my bigest concern would be water backing up all the way back to my gutters because the weight of the snow is too heavy to allow the emitter to pop up. 

Figured I'd ask here to see if anyone 1) has these, 2) likes/dislikes them, 3) has had any issues (like my concerns or other issues).

Heres a link to what I am talking about http://www.masternurseries.com/pop-up_emitter.html

I would putt a peagravel dry well under each one and drill a small hole (the ones I have seen in person have one ) in the bottom of the elbow to drain off water that does not come out of the emitter when it rains.

Anyone with info/suggestions/comments, etc please let me know.

Thanks
J-


----------



## spazbrevik (Jun 19, 2008)

Instead of putting the pop-ups on the covers, why not just put the grates on the cover. that is what I used on mine and they work great.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

spazbrevik said:


> Instead of putting the pop-ups on the covers, why not just put the grates on the cover. that is what I used on mine and they work great.


yep that is an option that I was considering too.

J-


----------



## wingsfan2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I work for an excavating company and we have installed these for customers with no complaints, But like said before if you are really worried you can put the grate type tops on.


----------



## jogodlew (Mar 22, 2007)

I had the pop-ups and got rid of them because of the winter freezing and also clogging up with leaves in the fall. I put the grates on, surrounded the pipe with 4" of pea gravel, sides and bottom and drilled the weep holes in the bottom of the elbow to drain the last amounts of water and it is working great. You will need to remove the grates occasionally and scoop out the dirt that builds up from the gutters. Hope this helps.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

jogodlew said:


> I had the pop-ups and got rid of them because of the winter freezing and also clogging up with leaves in the fall. I put the grates on, surrounded the pipe with 4" of pea gravel, sides and bottom and drilled the weep holes in the bottom of the elbow to drain the last amounts of water and it is working great. You will need to remove the grates occasionally and scoop out the dirt that builds up from the gutters. Hope this helps.


cool thanks for the info that helps alot.

J-


----------

